# Boa Parent Chart !!



## oneeye (Jul 8, 2007)

:crazy::crazy::crazy::2thumb:


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

i know where you got that from :crazy:


luke


----------



## oneeye (Jul 8, 2007)

saves going back and forth !!! :2thumb:


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

yup defo needs adding to it tho can ya send it me if o give ya ma email 



luke


----------



## oneeye (Jul 8, 2007)

yeah ill try !!! pm or email


----------



## oneeye (Jul 8, 2007)

its sent by email to ya ! could you send us a copy when you have up dated it nice one 
sam 

my email and addy is [email protected] !!!!


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

email it me my addi is [email protected] 


luke


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Interesting that the chart says it doesn't recommend breeding albino to albino... but doesn't mention that breeding Albino to Snow or Albino to Sunglow is equally bad (both Snows and Sunglows are also Albinos - they're just Albino+something else)


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

awesome, thanks for that, it really helps!

i will be breeding from my normal female in a couple of years then... gives me time to save up for a hypo/sunglow/albino


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

Interesting that the chart says it doesn't recommend breeding albino to albino... but doesn't mention that breeding Albino to Snow or Albino to Sunglow is equally bad (both Snows and Sunglows are also Albinos - they're just Albino+something else)
__________________
- Ssthisto


i agree i think its the fact that they are not visual albino so people dnt see them as albino but true its just the same as breeding albino x albino 


luke


----------



## oneeye (Jul 8, 2007)

dont matter !!


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

THERE ARE OBVIOUS MISTAKES IN THAT CHART, I WILL RECTIFY 2 I HAVE SPOTED STRAIGHT OFF AND WILL GO THROUGH IT ALL AT ANOTHER TIME!

CHART IN RED, MY RIGHT ANSWERS IN BLACK!!!

Albino - Ghost produces:
50% Triple het moonglow (albino, anery, hypo (hypo visual))
50% DH Sunglow

MY ANSWER:

Albino - Ghost:
50% Triple het Moonglow (Visual Hypo het albino het anery)
50% Double het Snow (Normal het albino het anery)

ANOTHER ONE:

Albino het snow - Hypo
50% DH Sunglow poss het snow/ghost
50% Albino poss het anery

MY ANSWER:

Albino het Anery (het snow) - Hypo
50% DH Sunglow poss Triple Het Moonglow (Visual Hypo het Albino poss het Anery)
50% Het Albino poss het Anery (Poss DH Snow)

That is just 2 obvious ones, I will have a more detailed look later and fix any others i see!!!
Jake : victory:


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Unless some one else feels like fixing the chart, feel free lol


----------



## SteevoKidd (Dec 12, 2010)

cud you plz send me 1. my addy is [email protected]


----------

